# What Breed and How many?



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Just being nosy here lol..so was curious how many goats ya all have and what breed.

I have 5 Nigerian Dwarfs and 1 Mini Nubian plus have 2 deposits down. One on a Nigerian Buck and one on a Lamancha doe which by the way I sooo can't wait to get and i have a few reservations for some does (haven't told my husband bout these yet hehe)


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

Four Nigerian Dwarf's - one buck, one wether and two pregnant does (udder started so soon)
Two % Boer Does - one pregnant for sure, other maybe
One 4 weeks old Boer (cross maybe ???) buckling that I am bottle feeding at home.
One Boer/Kiko buck that I haven't gotten moved to our place yet. I'm suppose to go get him in a week.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

One Nubian, one Toggenburg. Both bred to a Nubian buck.

Bob


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I sold over 1/2 my herd this year but I still have:
5 boers
3 boer/nubians
5 myotonics
1 boer/myotonic
4 nubians
2 nigerian dwarfs

13 does are pregnant with 3 more being bred in the spring.
www.encfarms.weebly.com


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 4 registered Nigerian does, 2 registered Nigerian bucks, 3 pygmy/nigerian does and 1 pygmy/nigerian wether 

I'm also going to be retaining a doe kid from my Binkey should she be sweet enough to give me a couple.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Right now 24, all are boers. 12 are bred, so will be more soon.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have 52 does, they are boers except for 1 lamancha, 1 saneen, 2 nubians, 2 reg. boer bucks, and 31 kids (boer), and 34 more does to kid in the next few months but hope to figure out who to sell and take about 10 does off that total lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We have 7 Nigerian does, 2 Nigerian bucks, and 1 LaMancha doe (that population will rise soon I'm sure :laugh Two Nigie does are hopefully bred, one is trying to get pregnant and we'll be breeding one of our Jr.s in January. The LaMancha is also bred


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

We have 13 Nubians, 2 Boer-cross, 2 alpine-cross......all working goats.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I have 1 Boer doe with CL. (Go ahead, say it. I'm the worst goat mom ever. I let her get CL and she doesn't have a friend.)


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh Kayla, your not the worst goat mom ever! No one wants CL, but it's not the end of the world, there are much worse things when you think about it. :hug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have 2 registered alpine senior does, 2 jr. unregistered alpine does and one registered alpine buck. All are bred.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have 8 goats right now.

1 fullblood boer buck

Does:
1 kiko/cross 
1 nubian/boer
1 50% boer <out of the nubian/boer doe>
2 75% boer <out of the 50% doe lol>
2 Fullblood Boers

4 does are bred for Jan kids


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

My total is 15 for the moment, but will be much higher soon!

Oberhasli:
6 bred does
2 doe kids
2 bucks
1 wether
And 3 reservations for spring!

Recorded Grade:
2 bred does

Lamancha:
1 bred doe

Saanen:
1 doe kid and one doe kid reservation for spring


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

caprine crazy said:


> I have 1 Boer doe with CL. (Go ahead, say it. I'm the worst goat mom ever. I let her get CL and she doesn't have a friend.)


You are most certainly not the worst goat mom! You are doing the responsible thing by keeping one goat, not infecting a whole group of them!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

What is CL?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I have 12 goats total
1 boer buck
9 boer does all should be bred
1 nubian cross wether


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have 4 ADGA Nigerian Dwarf Jr. Does
1 ADGA Nigerian Dwarf Buck
1 Nigerian/Cashmere doe who is bred to a grade Nigerian buck and due anytime (dunno for sure, she was bred when given to me and had been running with the buck for practically her whole life).


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Alyssa its called cheesy gland here in Aus, its basically a disease that gives them recurring abcesses. 

I have 7 goats atm. 

4 saanens (2 milking does, 1 doe kid, 1 buck)
3 nubians (1 milking doe, 1 dry doe, 1 buck)


----------



## Centermile (Oct 6, 2009)

I have 4 right now, all ADGA

2 Apline/Togg does, bred
1 Alpine doe, bred
1 Alpine wether who loves eating, it's his thing :dance:

Hope the Alpine gal has girls this year,I'd like to keep one (or two).

Kris


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Two rescued Boers, a wether & doe siblings, 10 months old and total spoiled rotten pets.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I have registered Boers. 9 does, three are under a year though. Three wethers left will sell before Christmas, one six month old buckling, and five new kids born around Thanksgiving. And one Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## HCavin (Nov 9, 2012)

We're a new goat family with two registered Nigerian Dwarf Jr Does (not sure of all the terms. They are 11 & 12 weeks old) we also have a 1 year old nigerian dwarf doe currently trying to have bred (first freshened?). They are all three beautiful and perfect and sweet and I wish I had 100 more!!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Five boer goats
-1 fullblood buck and 4 purebred pregnant does


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I have 6 registered Nigerian Dwarf does, 1 registered Nigerian Dwarf buck. I have a 1/2 Nubian, 1/2 Nigerian Doe and a 3/4 nigerian 1/4 nubian doe. =] I have 6 does due in the spring.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I have five. 4 does, 1 buck. The buck is a pygmy, the two doelings are La Mancha/Mini Alpine and the older does are Mini Alpine.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I have nigerians.
2 Reg. Bucks
2 reg. senior does
3 grade does
4 reg. jr. does
1 grade buckling
2 grade doelings
1 wether


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

I have 12 Nigerians: 3 bucks (1 is a 2 week old buckling), 6 does (1 is the twin to the buckling) and 3 wethers. Three of my does are bred, so more babies in the Spring!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

I have 3 Oberhasli does (2 are hopefully pregnant) and a Boer/Alpine wether....all of whom are spoiled rotten


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

My herd is made up of abandoned kids, so it is a hodge podge. My first born just walked by the house Nov. 2011 so I have no idea when she was born or her history--but her behavior suggests she was bottle fed in the house. She sure tried to break in. The guess is she was born March or April 2011. So, in order of birth:


BoerX Doe-Spring 2011
Nubian/Alpine/something small? doe-Fed. 2012 (friend found in the road a few days old).
Solid Black Spanish Buck-April 2012.
Boer wether-June 29, 2012 (he is special needs so guessing that is why him momma left him immediately).
(and 6) Twin SpanishX bucks. Born on Sept. 4 ot 5, 2012--given to me on the 6th. Just weaned this weekend and available for purchase or trade.
So I have 2 girls who I am hoping got bred this fall but don't know yet and 4 boys. I live in meat goat country so meat goats are easier to come by but hoping for more dairy. But since all my goats were just dropped into my lap, I can't be choosy.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well what i got right know i hope will change in a few months. Once i stop buying hay bales and have a few extra bucks. And of course there will be a population explosion in about 5 weeks. Ive got all Nigerian dwarfs 3 registered sr does all due January, February, 3 registered Jr does in the breeding pen, 2 grade does 1 bred 1?, 2 grade Jrs And 2 Registered bucks. I plan to do some selling and buying this spring. But in the end i hope to have at least 5 Sr does, 5 Jr does and 2 bucks all registered . Not sure if im going to keep my grade does yet. And i hope to retain a doe from each breeding.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

5 ADGA reg Nigerian Dwarf does

1 unreg pet wether 

1 ADGA reg lamancha doe, reserved!!

1 reg Nigerian Dwarf buckling, reserved!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

9 Boers
One doe had a buckling and doeling on the 19th of Nov.
I have 4 does that are due the end of Feb.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

7 LaManchas and 1 alpine!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> I have 1 Boer doe with CL. (Go ahead, say it. I'm the worst goat mom ever. I let her get CL and she doesn't have a friend.)


Kayla--do you feed your goat? Do you give your goat fresh water? If so, then you are not the worse mom ever. just watch Animal Cops on Animal Planet channel if you don't believe me. Especially on Animal Cops Houston, they occasionally have to rescue livestock from farms. One episode the pour goats had stinky muddy water to drink and rotten potatoes to eat (and nothing else), which they refused to eat. The goats were skin and bones. Unless that describes how you take care of your goat (which I doubt because anyone who doesn't care to even provide the basics wouldn't become a member here), then I would say you are not the worse mom ever. You are being as responsible as you are able too. I am sure if it wasn't for you that Boer would be headed for the slaughter house, so you are saving it's life.:angel:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Let's see, I have 
2 Saanens
1 Alpine
1 Saanen x Nubian cross
3 Nubians have papers , but I haven't registered them yet..
1 Nigerian Dwarf 
1 LaMancha she has papers too 
1 Boer x LaMancha cross

And I'm goatie shopping as I type


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

All of my nigerians are reg. 2 are triple reg. 2 are NDGA and 1 is ADGA..my mini nubian isn't registered.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We have a herd of Fullblood boer and Boer/nubian crosses. 
We sell, replacement breeding stock, show wethers and for meat. 
2 breeding bucks, plus one breeding buck that we share with another farm.
2 full blood bucks being sold born in June
1 May doeling being kept for breeding next year.
4 February doelings being bred this winter and hopefully kidding end of March or April. 
2 wethers for meat, one of them badly needs to be butchered, the other one is a little too small still
17 does that are suppose to be due in January.
2 open does at this time, that were suppose to be bred, but aren't, maybe bred for april kidding. 

That makes 30 on our farm right now.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

9 registered Nubian senior does, all bred
2 lamancha senior does, one registered & bred, the other one will be bred in a few weeks
10 registered Nubian junior does, several will be bred soon
1 registered Nigerian Dwarf yearling doe, bred
1 registered Toggenburg junior kid
3 registered Nubian bucks, one senior, two juniors
1 registered Nigerian Dwarf senior buck (my favorite goatie!)
1 registered lamancha senior buck
1 Nubian junior wether
1 Nubian/Nigerian Dwarf junior wether
Reservation on 1 Nubian buck kid
Reservation on 1 Nigerian doe kid

So I'm at thirty right now. Glad my husband loves them all too!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

All of our goats are registered Nigerian Dwarfs. We have:
39 Srs
33 Jrs
8 bucks
so total on farm 80


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

2 ND bucks, 3 ND does. One boer buck, 3 boer does. all registered.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

3 Nigerian X Miniature Silky: Ari and Athena, Ari's daughter Chickadee
2 Nigerian X Pygmy: Eddy and Goliath 
1 Pygmy : Dante
1 Nubian X Pygmy,:Snickers
1 Boer X Kiko: Taffy


----------



## Sarazgirls (Apr 12, 2011)

5 Bucks, 6 does

1 Purebred American Alpine - doe
1 Purebred Nigerian Dwarf - Doe
3 50% Oberhauslie, 25% Nubian, 25% American Alpine does
1 pure Mini LaMancha doeling

1 purebred Min La Mancha Buck
1 50% Oberhauslie, 25% Nubian, 25% American Alpine Buck
1 50% Oberhauslie, 50% American Alpine Buck
2 50% Amierican Alpine, 50% Spanish Alpine Bucks

All my favorites except my mostest favorite is Mama, my Alpine doe, listed first.

I also have a cat (American Standard, Black striped on Black) and a purebred Siberian Husky Bitch. 

Plus 4 foster puppies, 2 weeks old. Breed unknown, but believed to be part bull terrier. Mother was killed by a pack of rogue dogs.

Most of my animals are rescues or offspring thereof.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We have...

2 boer bucks, both fullblood.
1 savanna doe
10 senior boer does (3-7 years old) (All bred)
5 junior boer does (9-11 months, all bred for april kids)
1 boer/savanna wether prospect (2 months)
2 doe boer kids (2 months old)
3 Lamancha does (Bred for early spring to alpine buck)
1 Alpine buck
1 Senior Alpine doe
9 junior alpine does (6 months)
3 mix breed wethers (Were dumped on our farm, currently trying to sell.)

That puts our total at a whopping: 38

The alpines arent ours, but boarding with our lamanchas.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well Right now we have 11 goats total. All are registered 10 purebred Nubian's and 1 purebred Boer. They are all my babies. Most of the does are bred except for a couple of the youngest we are saving for the next fall kidding. So I am hoping for a lot of doeling's to be born into our herd because I have plans to retain some babies. 

That's not counting the rest of our assortment of critters lol I am hoping in the next year or two to have the goat herd out numbering the rest of the farm critters though. Big Dreams down on the farm


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I only have 3 right now, 2 fullbloods, one buck and one doe (unregistered), and a boer/nubian doe. I plan on adding about 4 more does next spring since I'll have a 7 acre pasture.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

At the moment we have eight purebred Nigerian Dwarf Goats.
Three pregnant senior does, one open senior doe, and four junior does. We have a reservation in for a buckling and two does, as well as a reservation on two senior does that are being bred before we bring them home. Our herd is growing! 

www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> I have 1 Boer doe with CL. (Go ahead, say it. I'm the worst goat mom ever. I let her get CL and she doesn't have a friend.)


You should advertise for a companion that already has CL. I know somebody on here mentioned also that they have CL positive goatie. Just hate it that she doesn't have a friend.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> I have 1 Boer doe with CL. (Go ahead, say it. I'm the worst goat mom ever. I let her get CL and she doesn't have a friend.)


Kayla , dont say or even think that !! You have taken great care and precautions with your doe , so don't beat yourself up .
I dont know too much about CL , but why not look into getting a goat with CL for a playmate for your girl ? It was mentioned by another poster as well.
Im not sure if that would be a good idea or not , but its worth looking into 
to IMO.


----------



## BoerKikoLady (Nov 2, 2010)

Number of goats: WAY Too Many Breeds: Boer Kiko and Spanish mostly crosses, many spoiled


----------



## ReichertBoers (Jun 17, 2012)

I have 11 boer does, 9 of which are due in March. 2 boer doelings 5 weeks old. So 13 boer does total. I bred them to a Nubian buck and got rid of him. Bucks are a pain to keep when they are breeding. He was one mean son of a buck.
I bred the Nubian to the boers to try and add a little heartiness to the herd. The boers do not possess a real strong will to survive, by comparison. March will bring offspring from the 9 does. I plan to keep about 15 breeding does. I look forward to seeing the babies from the black, moon spotted buck to the steriotypical boer nannies.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

2 Kikos
1 kikoxboer
1 saanenxnubian
2 alpines
1 boer
1 nubian
2 nubianxboer
2 pygmy
1 pygmy buck (going to new home tom.)
1 obershali wether
1 boer buckling


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

One bred lamancha (first freshener in the spring, can't wait!), one (hopefully) bred alpine, and one nubian/alpine grade doe (the one in my avatar photo) who's visiting her boyfriend since she didn't take on the first try.

Love my girls.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We have 5 nubian does. Two are in milk, two are due any day and one is due in March.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! I feel so loved! I had thought about getting Miracle a CL infected playmate, but then we run into a problem. Her house is very small, so we would probably have to make it bigger or just have 2 seperate houses. Her house is hooked onto the fence, so we would probably have to go with the 2 houses idea.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have 11 pygmys, 1 lamacha , 1 Nubian, 1 sannen alpine cross, one Nubian alpine cross, 1 Nigerian togg cross, and 1 Nigerian. I believe my 8 girls are expecting. So I should have a nice size herd of babies this spring.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> Thanks guys! I feel so loved! I had thought about getting Miracle a CL infected playmate, but then we run into a problem. Her house is very small, so we would probably have to make it bigger or just have 2 seperate houses. Her house is hooked onto the fence, so we would probably have to go with the 2 houses idea.


I hope you do find a good playmate for Miracle 
It sounds like your happy  
You are definitely cared for here , lolol.


----------



## kikoguy (Dec 9, 2012)

We have 18 
3 bucks 
5 doelings 
And 10 does all kikos


----------



## wild sage boers (Jan 7, 2012)

I have currently 6 boer does, two of which are due in a month.


----------



## BoerMaster23 (Nov 8, 2012)

6 Boer does, One Billy, All six nannies are bred.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Some of these goats of course i've heard of but have never seen in real life. I'm getting a lamancha and until i seen a pic I had no idea what they looked like lol..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

JaLyn said:


> Some of these goats of course i've heard of but have never seen in real life. I'm getting a lamancha and until i seen a pic I had no idea what they looked like lol..


They look like earless goats, basically :laugh:


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

All ADGA:

1 Nubian Buck
His ladies:
1 Nubian yearling (bred for March)
2 Nuberhasli's (bred for March)
2 3/4 Nubian (1 left open, 1 bred for April)
1 Numancha (Bred for April)
(has the Nubian ears)

1 Lamancha buck
his ladies:
3 Lamancha does (bred for March)
2 NuMancha Doelings (Elf ears) (bred for April)
1 Oberhasli doe (oops breeding for April  had been booked to an Obie buck)


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> They look like earless goats, basically :laugh:


Have you been hangin out with Trickyroo


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow, I've enjoyed reading what everyone has  
All ADGA registered.

I have 3 Sr. and 3 Jr. Nubian girls, and 1 big stinky and loud boy(I love him though). Then I have 2 Sr and 1 Jr Alpine does and 1 sweet and stinky boy. Plus 2 Experimental Jr Does (94% Alpine, 6% Saanen- trust me they think they are ALL alpine!!)

So 12 total, for a few more weeks till the big girls kid! And I have another nubian buck and doe reserved and coming home with me from Ohio this spring! Can't wait!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Right now I have 8 +1. 8 of mine and 1 that is waiting to go home to a friend. 
The ones that are mine, I have:
2 ADGA Am. Togg does (Nutmeg and Ivy)
1 Boer/Alpine doe (Sage)
1 LaMancha/BoerxAlpine doe (Rosemary II, Sage's daughter)
1 mini nubian doe (Kahlua)
1 mini nubian buck (Stoli)
1 Boer/Nubian/kiko buck (Buckthorn)
1 LaMancha/BoerxOberhasli wether (Chickory)

I'll be looking for a Nubian or Nubian/Boer doe this spring. HOPEFULLY all my does are finally bred. My bucks are all young (April and May kids) so not sure they got the job done.


----------

